# Potential einer H100i?



## PCIT (24. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei meinen i5 ein wenig zu übertakten. Und ich frage mich ob sich nicht vielleicht eine AiO-Wakü lohnt. (außerdem hätte ich auch irgendwie Lust darauf )
Naja, ich bin jetzt bei 4,2GHz und 1,32V angekommen, viel mehr geht vermutlich nicht mehr. Die Temps pendeln sich so um 70°C ein, maximal werden bis zu 74°C erreicht. Meine einzige Sorge ist der Sommer, wo es dann noch mal 6-7 Grad wärmer ist im Zimmer. 
Gekühlt wird übrigens mit einem HR 02 Macho Gen1. 
Wie ist denn da das Potential einer AiO-Kühlung wie der H100i? Oder reicht die H80i? Wie viel Kühlleistung kann ich da erwarten?


----------



## drstoecker (25. September 2016)

AIO kann ich ganz klar die Arctic liquid 240 empfehlen, für den Preis gibt es nichts besseres.

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

Ich hab selber das Upgrade gemacht, also von nem HR-02 Macho Rev.A zu ner Cryorig A80 (also nix 240mm Radiator, sondern gleich ein Modell mit 280mm). Temperaturunterschied bei gleicher Lautstärke: 1-2°C, also innerhalb Messtoleranz. Wenn du wirklich mehr Kühlleistung rausholen willst, dann vergiss mal diese Fertig-AIOs und greif eher zu ner AIO mit richtigen Waküteilen, wie z.B. der Alphacool Eisbaer oder die (leider etwas teurere) EK Predator. Bei den AIOs, wie eben die Corsair, Arctic, Cryorig, NZXT, usw. (die übrigens alle auf den gleichen OEM Modellen von Asetek und CoolIt basieren und sich nur durch andere Stickers und Details unterscheiden), ist man einfach schnell am Limit und hat dann keine(!) Möglichkeit mehr zur Erweiterung, zudem sind AIOs Nutzen-und-nach-paar-Jahren-wegwerfen-Modelle.
Beispiel Alphacool Eisbaer: hat man später mal ne hitzigere CPU, hängt man entweder noch nen Radiator oder nen grösseren ran. Will man noch die GPU mitkühlen, hängt man nen GPU Kühler rein. Ein Zwischending wären die Fractal Design Kelvin und die Be Quiet Silent Loop: sind von der Grösse her eher mit den AIO a la Corsair, NZXT, Arctic, usw. zu vergleichen, sind jedoch erweiterbar und kommen vorallem nicht mit nem Aluradiator daher, sondern einem Kupferradiator.
Im Endeffekt musst du halt für dich entscheiden: hier hast du mal nen Vergleich PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware/be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm (BW002)  und hier noch die EK Predator: EK Water Blocks EK-KIT S240, wo du gut sehen kannst, dass die erweiterbare Eisbaer etwas mehr kostet als die Arctic und die ebenfalls erweiterbare Kelvin, aber doch deutlich günstiger ist als die nicht erweiterbaren Corsair (ausser eben die Predator, die kostet schon deutlich mehr). Wenn du also bis 100.- ausgeben willst mit dem Wissen, dass du das Teil in einigen Jahren in den Müll werfen kannst, dann kannst du problemlos zu ner nicht erweiterbaren AIO greifen. Wenn du sie aber möglichst lange nutzen willst und evtl. auch noch erweitern möchtest, greif besser zu ner erweiterbaren. 

Zudem darfst du nicht vergessen: bei fast jeder AIO darfst du dir noch neue Lüfis kaufen, da die beiliegenden (auch der Logik wegen, um so günstige Preise überhaupt realisieren zu können) keine hochwertigen Silent Lüfis sind. Da sind die Pure Wings bei der Silent Loop wohl was vom besseren. Wenn du also ein deutliches Leistungsplus willst, um die CPU weitertakten zu können, dann wirst du mit den kleinen AIOs wohl eher weniger happy sein (kannst du übrigens auch in Reviews nachgucken, dass die meisten gegen echte high-end Luküs entweder nicht rankommen oder dann nur minimal besser sind, wobei dies meist auch mit mehr Krach erkauft wird).
Grund warum ich mir die Cryorig A80 inkl. 2x BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM holte: nun, mir war nicht die Kühlleistung von höchster Priorität, sondern mich nervte die Platzverschwendung von grossen CPU Kühlern. Ging mir auf den Sack, zum RAM ein-/ausbauen jedes Mal erst den Lüfi abnehmen zu müssen oder um nen Lüfi in Sockelnähe einstecken zu können, immer erst den Kühler ausbauen zu müssen. Zudem zerrt natürlich mit ner AIO/Wakü viel weniger Gewicht am Brett. Der Macho geht ja noch, ist ja nicht mal ganz 1kg, aber bei manchen Kühlern mit über 1kg... 
Drum ist aus meiner(!) Sicht beim Wunsch nach mehr Kühlleistung eher der Griff zu ner Custom-AIO-Wakü sinnvoll. In meinen(!) Augen sind die Modelle mit 120mm und 240mm halt einfach nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, sondern eher einfach ein Ersatz für nen guten Lukü  Aber eben, ist nur meine Sicht (manch andere bemängeln bei den AIOs ja auch noch das Risiko mit den Pumpengeräusche, nebst den Lüftern).

Edit: Hier noch nen anderen Vergleich von Geizhals und siehe da, selbst ne vollwertige Custom Wakü bekommt man für unter 150.-: Produktvergleich Arctic Liquid Freezer 240, Fractal Design Kelvin S24, Alphacool Eisbaer 240, Corsair Hydro Series H105, Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2, MagiCool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm, XSPC RayStorm 420 EX240 WaterCooling Kit, Phobya Pure Pe. Das Set von Magicool ist sogar nur leicht teurer als die von dir genannte Corsair, da würd ich(!) mich halt schon fragen, was da wohl der bessere Griff wär  Zumal du bei der Custom halt beliebig erweitern kannst, z.B. mit Radiator aussen am Gehäuse oder eben um ne VRM Kühlung/GPU Kühlung, etc.
Shit, um so mehr kackt es mich grad an, dass es zum Zeitpunkt wo ich die Cryorig kaufte, keine der erweiterbaren in dem Shop gab  Janu, werd sie aber trotzdem demnächst durch ne Eisbaer oder ne Silent Loop ersetzen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. September 2016)

Hatte die H110i GT. War ne gute AiO, die Serienlüfter reichen da auch, wenn man sie auf 500-800RPM laufen lässt. Ist schön leise und die Leistung reicht da locker.
Hatte mit einem 6700K @ 4,8 GHz und 1,4V mit Luftkühlung 70-75°C und mit der AiO 50-55°C. Meine CPU ist geköpft, trotzdem müsste der gewünschte Temperaturunterschied bei dir auch erfolgen.
Zudem ist der Service von Corsair wahrlich klasse (Direktaustausch wie bei EVGA) also nix mit Händler usw..


----------



## vfxworld (25. September 2016)

Ich hab auch die H110i, allerdings hab ich keinen Vergleichswert mit Luftkühlern oder anderen AiO's. Was Chrisslyi sagt stimmt, die Serienlüfter reichen zwar, sind auch sogar auf ~1000RPM noch relativ gut zu ertragen, rattern aber manchmal leicht, zumindest wenn man sie horizontal anbringt. Ich werde die Lüfter definitiv noch austauschen. Ansonsten bin ich mit der AiO zufrieden. Meine Plattform bleibt wohl generell recht kühl, aber das hier sind meine Temps nach stundenlangem falten (CPU+GPU):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Lynx wurde der wärmste Kern 63°, generell gehen die Temps aber sehr sehr selten mal über 60 und wenn dann nur kurz. Das bei 100% Auslatung und @stock.

Wie gesagt, leider hab ich keinen Vergleich mit anderen Kühllösungen, die H110i zumindest macht aber einen guten Job. Auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit etwas enttäuscht von Corsair bin. Der RMA Service und Garantiezeiten sind sehr gut.


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

Die Corsair mag ja wie die Kraken ne recht gute Leistung haben (wobei ich die Cryorig da auch nicht übel find: meine Lüfis müssen im LinX nicht mal so sehr aufdrehen bzw. ist mir die Lautstärke halt auch viel wichtiger als die Leistung), aber es bleibt halt auch derselbe Nachteil wie bei allen AIO Systemen: nach ner Zeit kann man sie wegschmeissen und nicht Teile ersetzen. Persönlich(!) mocht ich die AIOs bis zum erscheinen der erweiterbaren AIOs auch sehr, doch mittlerweile würd ich(!) keinem meiner Kollegen und Bekannten so eine empfehlen, zumal die erweiterbaren sogar trotz besserer ökologischer Voraussetzungen (defekte Teile kann man selber austauschen, man kann den Kreislauf erweitern, usw.) halt kaum teurer sind. Ok, die Silent Loop ist hier in der CH grad noch sackteuer, aber vorallem die Kelvin und die Eisbaer bieten da halt schon ein sackstarkes Paket.
Da kann es eigentlich nur noch die Arctic Freezer über den Preis richten, wobei man da halt dann mit...naja, nicht grad den allerbesten Lüftern leben muss  Das einzige, was ich(!) an den Corsair i-Modellen und der NZXT Kraken mag: man kann sie über Software steuern. Wobei mir da die CAM Software halt doch noch bissel besser gefällt als die Corsair, ist aber Geschmackssache. Nun, im Endeffekt muss es ja jeder selber für sich entscheiden, was er mag und was nicht, was er bevorzugt und was nicht 

Edit: Hier kann man übrigens gut sehen, dass die 100i vs NH-D14 bei nem offenen Stand wirklich nur minmal besser abschneidet: http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/h220_chart4.png -> ok, ist halt nur ne Ivy Bridge CPU, dennoch "nur" 4°C... Wobei ich immer noch stark vermute, dass ein Case bzw. dessen Airflow nen gewichtigen Einfluss hat. Vermutlich wird der Unterschied in nem beengten Case eher klein sein, während er bei nem grösseren mit viel "Luftraum" wohl auch grösser ausfallen kann.
Denke mal, dass man auch deshalb nicht die Werte/Ergebnisse von XY mit YZ vergleichen kann und man es auch deshalb mit Vorsicht geniessen muss, denn sonst ist die Enttäuschung halt auch um so grösser, wenn man selber ganz andere Werte hat


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. September 2016)

Offener Stand bedeutet Testbench ohne Gehäuse oder was? 

Bezweifle ich stark, da hat er entweder was falsch gemacht oder sonstewas - die H110i kühlt im Idle locker den Noctua weg. Zumal ich die mit dem Olymp und dem NHD15 und 14 damals verglichen hab. Niemand lässt seine Lüfter auf 100% laufen, da würde die H110i mit 500-800RPM auch einen Vorsprung gegenüber dem NHD15 haben..


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Offener Stand bedeutet Testbench ohne Gehäuse oder was?
> 
> Bezweifle ich stark, da hat er entweder was falsch gemacht oder sonstewas - die H110i kühlt im Idle locker den Noctua weg. Zumal ich die mit dem Olymp und dem NHD15 und 14 damals verglichen hab. Niemand lässt seine Lüfter auf 100% laufen, da würde die H110i mit 500-800RPM auch einen Vorsprung gegenüber dem NHD15 haben..



Hier, kannst du gucken: Swiftech H220 LCS All-In-One Water Cooler Review - Overclockers und hier die Review zur CM Seidon, wo sie gleiche Werte erreichten: Cooler Master Seidon 240M All-In-One Water Cooler Review - Overclockers. Wobei ich wie gesagt eh nicht mehr viel auf Werte geb, die mit Tools ausgelesen werden, denn da können (auch bei Intel) z.T. extreme Abweichungen bestehen. So gesehen müssten Tester eigentlich immer externe Sensoren anbringen, wobei man dann halt leider nur die Aussentemperatur hät (so wie ich sie bei meinen AMD PCs messe). Und musst mal gucken, wie es hier bei TPU aussieht: Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Review | techPowerUp (da kommen nur ganz wenige an die top Luküs ran) bzw. hier noch die Review der H105, dort ist auch die H110 gelistet: Corsair Hydro Series H105 Review | techPowerUp.
Drum sag ich ja: es wird praktisch unmöglich sein, dass XY dieselben Tempiunterschiede erreichen wird wie YZ, drum sollt man da nie zu viel drauf setzen. Dasselbe hatte ich ja mit dem Macho HR-02: bei mir schnitt der jeweils deutlich besser ab als z.B. in der PCGH Print. Man kann solche Werte als Ansatzpunkte(!) nehmen, aber nicht für mehr. Denn wenn man dann mit dem Gedanken zum Kauf schreitet "Cool, da bei XY und YZ die CPU danach 10-15°C kühler wurde, muss es bei mir auch so sein", dann wird der Frust halt nur um so grösser, wenn es dann doch nur 2-3°C sind


----------



## PCIT (25. September 2016)

Also nachdem ich die Nacht ein wenig durchgetestet habe, ist es so dass diese 74°C wirklich worst case sind. Getestet in GTA V mit bis zu 100% CPU-Auslastung. 
Unter Prime95 kann ich nicht testen, da dort gethrottelt wird und der Takt fast immer unter 4GHz liegt, in GTA V werden aber die 4,2GHz gehalten.
Durchschnittlich liegt die Temperatur eigentlich immer recht deutlich unter 70°C.

Ist glaube ich wirklich fraglich, ob sich da ne teure AiO lohnt....Ich werde mal testen, was passiert, wenn ich die Lüfterdrehzahl etwas erhöhe und die Spannung anpasse. Evtl komme ich noch unter 1,3V.


----------



## Dagnarus (25. September 2016)

74 Grad sind für "nur" 4, 2Ghz schon recht hoch finde ich. Mein 4790 hat mit ner H100i bei 4.6Ghz max. 60 grad. Hab aber auch die Originallüfter gegen 2 Noctua getauscht. Und die laufen auf 100%. Verstehe nicht warum manche ihre nur mit 50% laufen lassen und sich dann wundern warum sie nue 2 Grad weniger haben... mit den richtigen Lüftern (auf 100%) ist es leise UND kühl.


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> 74 Grad sind für "nur" 4, 2Ghz schon recht hoch finde ich. Mein 4790 hat mit ner H100i bei 4.6Ghz max. 60 grad. Hab aber auch die Originallüfter gegen 2 Noctua getauscht. Und die laufen auf 100%. Verstehe nicht warum manche ihre nur mit 50% laufen lassen und sich dann wundern warum sie nue 2 Grad weniger haben... mit den richtigen Lüftern (auf 100%) ist es leise UND kühl.



Das ist ganz einfach erklärt: für manche ist eben "leise" imemr noch zu laut  Ich z.B. hab von Freitag bis gestern mal nen Vergleich gemacht mit meinen NF-P12 vs den neuen SW3 und sogar auf vollem Speed (sprich 1551 U/min) empfand ich die SW3 leiser(!) als die NF-P12, welche nur 1300 U/min drehen. Ok, ist kein echter Vergleich, da 120mm vs 140mm, dennoch war ich(!) von meinen bisherigen Noctua Lüfis bzgl. Lautstärke eher enttäuscht (die vom Noctua NH-U9B SE ersetzte ich durch 2 Deepcool UF92 und am NH-U12 P SE2 hab ich nen Silent Wings 2).
Das ist ja der totale Unsinn, wenn man hier (und auch sonst) Geräuschvergleiche machen will, denn keiner(!) nimmt die Geräusche subjektiv genau gleich wahr wie jemand anderes und drum heisst es eben keinesfalls, was für den einen leise ist, muss auch für den anderen so sein. Bringe hier gerne meinen Crazy Kumpel als Beispiel: der liess seine GTX 480 sogar über Nacht werkeln und empfand den Referenzgrill als leise(!), während ich fast nen Hörschaden hatte 
Und eben, nicht jeder greift zu ner AIO/Wakü wegen besseren Tempis, manchen geht es halt auch nur um den Platz, anderen um die Geräuschkulisse, wieder anderen um Tempis, usw. Jeder hat da seine Gründe...


----------



## PCIT (25. September 2016)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> 74 Grad sind für "nur" 4, 2Ghz schon recht hoch finde ich



Hehe  mit meinen 4,2 GHz bei weniger als 1.35V gilt meine CPU ohnehin als Übertaktungswunder. 
Was die Temps angeht habe ich da keine Vergleiche aber 4,2GHz ist das Maximum für moderate Spannungen, für 4,4GHz muss ich definitv die 1,4V sprengen, das müssen die meisten anderen schon bei 4,2.

€: okaaaay. ich schaff die 4,2 GHz tatsächlich mit 1,30V  Dann habe ich den Lüfter mal bei 1200 U/min ab 50°C laufen lassen und siehe da: Maximaltemperatur nach 1 Stunde nur noch 66°C. Mal eben 8 Grad weniger. Temps liegen aber meist zwischen 55 und  60°C. Lässt sich doch deutlich besser kühlen als ich dachte....ich glaube damit ist ne Wasserkühlung wirklich hinfällig.


----------

